# Watch: The Audi 100 May Have Saves Audi From Being Mothballed



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

The story of Audi certainly wasn’t an easy one. Every story you hear from back in the day seems to be of Audi being saved from the brink of doom. And the story of the 100, as told by YouTube’s JayEmm on Cars, is no different. Driving a 1972 Audi 100 Coupe S, the video […] More...
The post Watch: The Audi 100 May Have Saves Audi From Being Mothballed appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

